# Scavanger Hunt



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

That is one of the coolest ideas ever! Going to a video store to find out what year Halloween was made is the greatest!!! I happen to know that one. But most trick or treaters these days probably won't.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

How about movie memoribilia? A fedora like Freddie Kruger wears, a hockey mask for Michael or Jason, a shower curtain for the Bates Motel, a cape or a wooden stake for Dracula, bandaging for the Mummy, etc. Also, I would say add a real food item to help at your local foodbank, a toy for your local Toys for Tots program. Poverty knows no holidays.
FontGeek


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

How about a bag of creepy crawly fake bugs?Maybe a black fake bat for Dracula?Just ato name a couple.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Around here, the Boy Scouts used to go door to door instead of to the stores. That's fun too, just warn your neighbors!~


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

We do scavenger hunts for the kids and adults sometimes. One of my favorite things is a policemans signature. NOT on a ticket. hee. 

Another of my girlfriend used to scavenger hunts in Virginia a little differently. They would have businesses in on the hunt and would have to perform a task, like sing a song, at that business, to receive their scavenger item.

We could brainstorm all kinds of weird things: one purple sock, a 1962 penny, a report card (easy one for kids, hard one for adults) . . .


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Well, depending on where you live (I think in Houston, they shoot you outright for stuff like this)....

* rubbing from a gravestone - if you wanted to make it even harder, have it be a specific name
* a rock from the local haunt site - if you have a particular haunted area close to you - e.g., I live not too terribly far from Toddville mansion... well, where it used to be
* a body part (from an ex-haunt) - at least it seems that they're always leaving the excess props behind just lying around

Like I said, doing these - and things like them - depends completely on where you live and whether you can get access to sites like that without being shot or arrested.


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

I live in Chicago. Pretty sure there would be shooting going on here too if not arrests! Thats why I thought i would try to stick with going into stores and such. Thanks for all the ideas so far!


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

If you think there will be problems of any kind from the legal end or from the store owners, give them a heads up on what you will be doing, telling your neighbors probably wouldn't hurt either. If there is a problem from those standpoints, then you will probably find out before the night is at hand.
FontGeek


----------



## jcarpenter2 (May 30, 2004)

You could give each group a camera and they would have to have their group picture taken in front of a particular cemetary.


----------

